# Who's "Check Engine" Light Is On?



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

And watcha' go do about it, if anything at all?
One of my oxygen sensors is tripping mine. Meh😐, who cares! - no emissions in FL.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A hundred different problems from inconsequential to very serious can trigger the ‘check engine’ light.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

1.5xorbust said:


> A hundred different problems from inconsequential to very serious can trigger the 'check engine' light.


That's why I use a scanner.


----------



## Joecaronyc (Aug 1, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And watcha' go do about it, if anything at all?
> One of my oxygen sensors is tripping mine. Meh&#128528;, who cares! - no emissions in FL.


My dashboard is lit up like a Christmas tree....


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And watcha' go do about it, if anything at all?
> One of my oxygen sensors is tripping mine. Meh&#128528;, who cares! - no emissions in FL.


How is it affecting your fuel mpg ? It just puts the computer into a base mode . No adjustments for anything .
Typically a 02 code is not a Bad o2 sensor . Possible vacuum leak bad converter so on . And its not emissions .
If its not murdering the gas continue to drive it .


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hell no! I refuse to have any warning lights on. In case something pops up, it will be remedied asap.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> One of my oxygen sensors is tripping mine. Meh&#128528;, who cares! - no emissions in FL.


Too many unimportant instances will trigger the check-engine light, but if you have an oxygen sensor that goes bad, your vehicle will go into "limp-mode" with a top speed of about 25mph until you get it replaced.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> How is it affecting your fuel mpg ? It just puts the computer into a base mode . No adjustments for anything .
> Typically a 02 code is not a Bad o2 sensor . Possible vacuum leak bad converter so on . And its not emissions .
> If its not murdering the gas continue to drive it .


Running just fine. 44mpg too!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And watcha' go do about it, if anything at all?
> One of my oxygen sensors is tripping mine. Meh&#128528;, who cares! - no emissions in FL.


Problem you could run into is that the bulb on that check engine light goes off one day as in dies because it always on and when you actually do have a major fault after that you got no light to warn you until the car just stops.

Yes the bulbs do die on the dashboard for the warning lights as they burn out like any other bulb. They are not designed to stay on indefinitely while you just keep on driving.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Immoralized said:


> Problem you could run into is that the bulb on that check engine light goes off one day as in dies because it always on and when you actually do have a major fault after that you got no light to warn you until the car just stops.
> 
> Yes the bulbs do die on the dashboard for the warning lights as they burn out like any other bulb. They are not designed to stay on indefinitely while you just keep on driving.


If it does, I couldn't care less!



Uber's Guber said:


> Too many unimportant instances will trigger the check-engine light, but if you have an oxygen sensor that goes bad, your vehicle will go into "limp-mode" with a top speed of about 25mph until you get it replaced.


Perhaps?


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Check engine light is usually more annoying than serious
In most of my previous cars the light would come on & then I would take it to my mechanic & he will say it’s blah blah blah & then clear it with the scanner each time
I have a few friends that know what’s wrong with their engine & yet still drive with the engine light on
But for peace of mind take it to a mechanic ASAP because sometimes it could be a serious,major,dangerous etc problem


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Just keep driving until the engine starts shaking violently or dies a quite death!!! If a pax comments on it just tell them the light comes on every time the accessory battery located under the seat they are sitting on is getting ready to ignite.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I normally read my check engine for codes. if code is not serious. I reset the computer if it comes back on ill take it to a shop.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Just keep driving until the engine starts shaking violently or dies a quite death!!! If a pax comments on it just tell them the light comes on every time the accessory battery located under the seat they are sitting on is getting ready to ignite.


I only wish there was truth to your diagnosis!


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ever have a pax complain about your check engine light on??


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And watcha' go do about it, if anything at all?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ubercadabra said:


> Check engine light is usually more annoying than serious
> In most of my previous cars the light would come on & then I would take it to my mechanic & he will say it's blah blah blah & then clear it with the scanner each time
> I have a few friends that know what's wrong with their engine & yet still drive with the engine light on
> But for peace of mind take it to a mechanic ASAP because sometimes it could be a serious,major,dangerous etc problem


At Uber wages what I recommend you do is become your own mechanic. When the check engine light comes on, use the scanner and look up the issue on the internet. Find the most likely cause of the trouble and deal with it. If it could be a bad part, replace the most likely bad part and keep doing that until the problem is fixed. YouTube has walkthroughs for almost all of these part installations.

Mechanic will probably charge you $700 for a $25 ebay part and two hours of labor. And the mechanic will probably do it wrong or break something else while he is doing it. I always do my own tire rotations. My mom came back from the auto shop earlier this year and I found a lug nut in her driveway. None of the lug nuts on the right side of her car were tightened. I don't know much about cars but I trust myself way more than the tire shop guys.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

teh744 said:


> Ever have a pax complain about your check engine light on??


Not really. Had an old dude once saying over and over how it would drive him crazy if it was on his car. So I basically told him to not look at it. He got the message and shut his trap!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

When I had my Buick lesabre, it lasted me 2 years because my light was on for my catty. Never cared to fix it as the car was a beater to boot


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And watcha' go do about it, if anything at all?
> One of my oxygen sensors is tripping mine. Meh&#128528;, who cares! - no emissions in FL.


Just take the car to AutoZone and they will check it for free. It literally takes less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

nightshaadow said:


> Just take the car to AutoZone and they will check it for free. It literally takes less than 5 minutes.


Ummm....no thanks! Have my own scanner for $20 from WalMart. Works great and best of all, can use it at my own convenience. As stated earlier, bad 02 sensor. No need to replace it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Too many unimportant instances will trigger the check-engine light, but if you have an oxygen sensor that goes bad, your vehicle will go into "limp-mode" with a top speed of about 25mph until you get it replaced.


Not for an O² sensor. That would take a serious issue such as transmission overheating or something potentially mechanically catastrophic.



Immoralized said:


> Problem you could run into is that the bulb on that check engine light goes off one day as in dies because it always on and when you actually do have a major fault after that you got no light to warn you until the car just stops.
> 
> Yes the bulbs do die on the dashboard for the warning lights as they burn out like any other bulb. They are not designed to stay on indefinitely while you just keep on driving.


I guess it's possible. I've never had a dashboard light blow, the speedometer/ tachometer /odometer/ engine temp light /etc have way more hours on them than a check engine light that stays lit in the car's 10-12th year.

I can't really think of anything catastrophic the check engine light would save. It's not going to light up if you lose oil pressure or have a transmission fluid leak. (Ask me how I know both of these)

It's not magic, it lights up AFTER an issue is detected by the cars computer.

I had an ignition coil fail recently. The check engine light went on after the failure. The car would barely move, shuddered and shook when I pressed the gas. I managed to get to a parking lot. Half way there, ( i was gage watching, oil pressure,, temp.) the light came on.

Now, reading the code did tell me I has a misfire on cylinder #3 and it was an easy fix. 20 min i was back on the road.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Not for an O² sensor. That would take a serious issue such as transmission overheating or something potentially mechanically catastrophic.
> 
> I guess it's possible. I've never had a dashboard light blow, the speedometer/ tachometer /odometer/ engine temp light /etc have way more hours on them than a check engine light that stays lit in the car's 10-12th year.
> 
> ...


Different on different cars. I've had the check engine light come on when the torque converter failed. Which then sent the car into limp home mode not really sure what was happening with the car. Took it to the work shop where a process of elimination took place to rule out the engine and the culprit then been the transmission system and then the torque converter that was failing/failed once the transmission system was opened up. When it blew up it sent too many metal particles through the whole transmission so needed a complete rebuild.

The car did not know what was happening just something was happening that it shouldn't happen in which case threw up the check engine light. Rebuilt the transmission and it back on the road again. The scanner doesn't tell you everything and requires an experience mechanic to look over what could be the cause of the problem.

Unfortunately all car makers are different and they don't follow universal error reporting or have the same systems across different cars and brands. That would make life a lot easier.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

🙋‍♀️🙋‍♀️
But I clear it so passengers don't see it😅 mine says it will not pass emissions but I'm not due for another year


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Mine has been on for most of the last 100k miles.

The original EGR valve lasted 150k miles and the most I’ve gotten out of any of the 3 replacements has been 3k before the light comes back on for the same problem. Now i just run the scanner periodically to make sure its not throwing any new codes and clear the EGR code just before its annual emissions check so it passes. I think it’s an electrical problem i have absolutely no interest in addressing.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

nightshaadow said:


> AutoZone


&#128514;&#128517;&#128514;&#128517;&#128514;&#128517;&#128514;&#128517;
You said: "AutoZone"
&#128514;&#128517;&#128514;&#128517;&#128514;&#128517;&#128514;&#128517;


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

I personally love the check engine light. Everytime it goes off it’s like Christmas morning.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

anteetr said:


> Mine has been on for most of the last 100k miles.
> 
> The original EGR valve lasted 150k miles and the most I've gotten out of any of the 3 replacements has been 3k before the light comes back on for the same problem. Now i just run the scanner periodically to make sure its not throwing any new codes and clear the EGR code just before its annual emissions check so it passes. I think it's an electrical problem i have absolutely no interest in addressing.


Is that the same thing as the EVAP valve? Or purge solenoid? If so, what code are you getting?


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Is that the same thing as the EVAP valve? Or purge solenoid?


No. The EVAP valve and purge solenoid deal with fuel vapors emitted by stored fuel evaporating in the tank, while the EGR valve deals with recirculating certain exhaust gasses released after burning fuel back to the engine for more complete burning.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And watcha' go do about it, if anything at all?
> One of my oxygen sensors is tripping mine. Meh&#128528;, who cares! - no emissions in FL.


You could try the CAT cleaner, 17$ at Walmart and 27$ at AutoZone ....might work . 1/4 tank, and drive 200 mph for 30 minutes.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

mbd said:


> You could try the CAT cleaner, 17$ at Walmart and 27$ at AutoZone ....might work . 1/4 tank, and drive 200 mph for 30 minutes.


Tried it. Nothing. Waste of $$$



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Tried it. Nothing. Waste of $$$


Actually tried both Cataclean and Duralube's cat cleaner. Both were useless. Save your dough and buy some beer instead!



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Tried it. Nothing. Waste of $$$


Actually tried both Cataclean and Duralube's cat cleaner. Both were useless. Save your dough and buy some beer instead!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I u


Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Tried it. Nothing. Waste of $$$


Somebody I knew used it once on a check engine light coming on and off situation... it worked .... winter time = more check engine lights.
Put a black tape to cover the check engine lights.
It was a P0420 code


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

mbd said:


> I u
> 
> Somebody I knew used it once on a check engine light coming on and off situation... it worked .... winter time = more check engine lights.
> Put a black tape to cover the check engine lights.
> It was a P0420 code


Same code I have. Cat code I believe or 02 sensor. Either way, IDGAF! &#128514;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Same code I have. Cat code I believe or 02 sensor. Either way, IDGAF! &#128514;


If it's a Toyota , most likely it is your sensor in the front.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

mbd said:


> If it's a Toyota , most likely it is your sensor in the front.


Yup, prius. My research told me the same thing. Upstream sensor. Fukk it! &#128514;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Actually tried both Cataclean and Duralube's cat cleaner. Both were useless. Save your dough and buy some beer instead!


I dunno if I'd do that.
Too much sugar.
It might do engine damage.
Check with the manufacturer.

Wine either.

Maybe moon-shine or Everclear ... but, beer?


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

All it takes is a passenger sending a complaint to uber and you will get shutdown, until you show proof of repair. Another uber friend of mine had that happened to him. Just strategically place a piece of black tape on top of the light so the passenger doesn't see it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Ubercadabra said:


> But for peace of mind take it to a mechanic ASAP because sometimes it could be a serious,major,dangerous etc problem


If you take it to a mechanic, it's guaranteed to be " serious,major,dangerous etc " LOL


cumonohito said:


> All it takes is a passenger sending a complaint to uber and you will get shutdown, until you show proof of repair. Another uber friend of mine had that happened to him. Just strategically place a piece of black tape on top of the light so the passenger doesn't see it.


The "maintenance required" light was on, and a rider noticed and started to make a big deal about it.
I tried to explain to her that it's just a reminder to change the oil.
She didn't seem totally convinced though.
I cleared it after I dropped her off.

When I drove taxi, every light was on and riders would laugh and make fun of it.

Uber riders are different.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

cumonohito said:


> All it takes is a passenger sending a complaint to uber and you will get shutdown, until you show proof of repair. Another uber friend of mine had that happened to him. Just strategically place a piece of black tape on top of the light so the passenger doesn't see it.


Good piece of advice. Thank you!


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And watcha' go do about it, if anything at all?
> One of my oxygen sensors is tripping mine. Meh&#128528;, who cares! - no emissions in FL.


Sorry, I drive a Toyota... no idea what that is... &#128518;


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

hooj said:


> Sorry, I drive a Toyota... no idea what that is... &#128518;


So does he


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> So does he


I didn't think Toyota's had those! Never seen one in almost 152k miles...


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

My mechanic said, "At some point, your transmission is gonna go; drive it out." Ugh, I was in a Chapter 13 bankruptcy and struggling to make the payments to the trustee, bad actors (more than I realized) at the "real job" and couldn't afford to fix an unpaid-for car, anyway. So, I listened to him, through 15,000 rideshare miles before I bailed, plus about another 150,000 (including in the mountains just north of Mexico where tribal police issued a ticket for barely late registration), US-101 to Eureka and back to SoCal/Sacto a bunch of times, and couldn't believe how close to five years it got, and how blessed I was when it finally went I wasn't in a dangerous spot. And here, I thought I was the only one who had to deal with, "Hey, what's up with THAT?" from pax. Taping it over with black masking tape felt so dishonest.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Just buy an OBD-II reader at Wal-Mart for $15-20 and when the light comes on check it and clear it if it's nothing critical. Not too hard. If you leave the light on sooner or later you'll get a pax who's sober enough to notice and complain to Uber.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

hooj said:


> Sorry, I drive a Toyota... no idea what that is... &#128518;


Right.
I drive a 06 Toyota Avalon (used to Uber in it).
It's got 160k on it. I bought it at 100k.

The only thing I have ever done to it is maintenance, (oil, brakes, tires, etc).
And the only light I have on the dash is when I set a 5 gal bottle of water in the passenger seat ... it tells me that I have to put a seatbelt on it.



d'Uber said:


> Taping it over with black masking tape felt so dishonest.


Working for Uber you get over that feeling pretty quick.
It gets replaced by hunger.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

hooj said:


> Sorry, I drive a Toyota... no idea what that is... &#128518;


So do I &#128523;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Toyotas are super picky on the gas caps. If your Toyota is spitting codes, try replacing the gas cap first. That solved my problems every time except this time. I'm getting code PO455.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> At Uber wages what I recommend you do is become your own mechanic. When the check engine light comes on, use the scanner and look up the issue on the internet. Find the most likely cause of the trouble and deal with it. If it could be a bad part, replace the most likely bad part and keep doing that until the problem is fixed. YouTube has walkthroughs for almost all of these part installations.
> 
> Mechanic will probably charge you $700 for a $25 ebay part and two hours of labor. And the mechanic will probably do it wrong or break something else while he is doing it. I always do my own tire rotations. My mom came back from the auto shop earlier this year and I found a lug nut in her driveway. None of the lug nuts on the right side of her car were tightened. I don't know much about cars but I trust myself way more than the tire shop guys.


I go to Autozone.
Free Scan.
Free printout.
Then i decide whats wrong


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 560959
> View attachment 560957


Black will work even better!










I was actually considering doing that after my tire pressure light mysteriously came on, and stayed on for a long time, with no pressure issues in any tire (spare included). Toyota called it a bad TPMS sensor and quoted $260 to replace what appeared to me to be at most a $50 sensor. Tire places wouldn't touch it. But then, the light went out just as mysteriously.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Jinxstone said:


> Just buy an OBD-II reader at Wal-Mart for $15-20 and when the light comes on check it and clear it if it's nothing critical. Not too hard. If you leave the light on sooner or later you'll get a pax who's sober enough to notice and complain to Uber.


WoW! What  a fuul to complain to another fool about light wave emitted by p-n junction or over agitation of the particles and interactions of the electric-magnetic field.

What is 
[HEADING=2]"Check Engine" Light ?[/HEADING]

and how to turn it on and off, legally, in your jurisdiction?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have an older 2003 Equinox that had the check engine light on now for about 10 years. Once a month I used the scanning tool to check codes just in case something else popped up. About 3 months ago I was changing plugs on the car and my ratchet slipped and hit a vacuum hose catching on it and breaking one of those plastic hose connectors between a couple vacuum hoses. Cost me about $3.00 to replace it after the car parts guy pulled out many different ones looking for the right one. 

Well that must have had a crack in it because after that the check engine light never came on again.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And watcha' go do about it, if anything at all?
> One of my oxygen sensors is tripping mine. Meh&#128528;, who cares! - no emissions in FL.


Mine goes on and off due to catalytic converter sensor... no need to do anything about.... well I did do something, I put a smiley face on top of it.



Immoralized said:


> Problem you could run into is that the bulb on that check engine light goes off one day as in dies because it always on and when you actually do have a major fault after that you got no light to warn you until the car just stops.
> 
> Yes the bulbs do die on the dashboard for the warning lights as they burn out like any other bulb. They are not designed to stay on indefinitely while you just keep on driving.


Soooo what you're saying is... the engine light problem just fixes itself?.... sweeeet.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Mine goes on and off due to catalytic converter sensor... no need to do anything about.... well I did do something, I put a smiley face on top of it.
> 
> 
> Soooo what you're saying is... the engine light problem just fixes itself?.... sweeeet.


[HEADING=1]"What Could Cause the Check Engine Light to Come On?[/HEADING]
CarMD, an automotive telematics company, published a list of the 10 most common check engine codes in 2018, along with their estimated cost of repair:

1. (tie) Replace ignition coil(s) and spark plug(s) ($391.42)
1. (tie) Replace oxygen sensor(s) ($244.04)
3. Replace catalytic converter(s) with a new OEM catalytic converter(s) ($1,371.17)
4. Inspect for loose gas cap and tighten or replace as necessary ($25.86)
5. Replace ignition coil(s) ($217.91)
6. Replace evaporative emissions purge control valve ($149.52)
7. Replace mass airflow sensor ($340.58)
8. Replace evaporative emissions purge solenoid ($153.70)
9. Replace fuel injector(s) ($449.73)
10. Replace thermostat ($244.61)

Occasionally, the check engine light comes on when nothing is wrong with the car, said Steve Mazor, chief automotive engineer for the Auto Club of Southern California. It could be a temporary problem caused by a change in humidity or other factors. In such cases, the light should go off by itself after a short time."

With so many possibility, can a/an Uber driver, rider or employee knows what's the real situation if it's safety related or not?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> [HEADING=1]"What Could Cause the Check Engine Light to Come On?[/HEADING]
> CarMD, an automotive telematics company, published a list of the 10 most common check engine codes in 2018, along with their estimated cost of repair:
> 
> 1. (tie) Replace ignition coil(s) and spark plug(s) ($391.42)
> ...


Bubber should drive the car where value of car is less than any engine light issue.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Last time it was on, it was just a cracked seal on my gas cap. Replaced the cap, light went away.

At least out here, you can go to most any auto parts store and they’ll scan it for free and give you their best guess as to what’s causing it.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> ... if you have an oxygen sensor that goes bad, your vehicle will go into "limp-mode" with a top speed of about 25mph until you get it replaced.


That's not necessarily true. There may be some vehicles that will do this but I don't think it's universal. It may depend on how bad the o2 sensor is. Often it will still work, but will be off a bit.

You may be right about some cars doing this (though I've never heard of it), but there is no real reason the car needs the o2 sensors at all to run.

When your engine is cold it runs in "open loop" mode and ignores input from the o2 sensors anyway. You'll get horrible fuel economy, but otherwise the car runs just fine.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

A steady check engine light is USUALLY not a problem. However a flashing check engine light is an issue you sould have checked immediately as severed damage can occur. 

having said that, ive had both lol


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And watcha' go do about it, if anything at all?
> One of my oxygen sensors is tripping mine. Meh&#128528;, who cares! - no emissions in FL.


The other morning it was super cold and my car wouldn't start. Made no sense and on the dash there was a warning light of a person sitting on the toilet... I got a picture of it...










The car finally started and the the person on the toilet went away. I read the entire owners manual and I couldn't find anything about the car giving you a warning on the dash to take a restroom break.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

My light isn't on but have another bi monthly screw in the side wall of one of my tires again tonight. Second one in less than a month. This car is like a magnet for screws. I bought the car in 2017 and have replaced probably about 15-20 tires due to nails and screws. Does anyone else have an issue with constantly running over screws and nails?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

hooj said:


> Sorry, I drive a Toyota... no idea what that is... &#128518;


So do I &#128523;


Alltel77 said:


> My light isn't on but have another bi monthly screw in the side wall of one of my tires again tonight. Second one in less than a month. This car is like a magnet for screws. I bought the car in 2017 and have replaced probably about 15-20 tires due to nails and screws. Does anyone else have an issue with constantly running over screws and nails?


I get them often enough, myself. Just bad luck, I guess! &#128544;


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> My light isn't on but have another bi monthly screw in the side wall of one of my tires again tonight. Second one in less than a month. This car is like a magnet for screws. I bought the car in 2017 and have replaced probably about 15-20 tires due to nails and screws. Does anyone else have an issue with constantly running over screws and nails?


Nothing you can do about the side walls but you can always repair the tyre if in the treads below. Any reputable tyre shop will do it for under $15 per tyre. A lot cheaper to repair the tyre then keep buying new ones. I've gotten a few nails and all been repaired and ran for the life of the tyre for fraction of the price buying a new one.

Another thing you can do is to minimize down time is buy an extra set of rim/tyres and swap that in place so there isn't any rush to get to the tyre shop every time and can do it when it convenient. You'll find the extra cost of investment pays itself off very quickly in the time saved. You also have a back up set of wheels if you ever destroy them.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Nothing you can do about the side walls but you can always repair the tyre if in the treads below. Any reputable tyre shop will do it for under $15 per tyre. A lot cheaper to repair the tyre then keep buying new ones. I've gotten a few nails and all been repaired and ran for the life of the tyre for fraction of the price buying a new one.


Yeah I know , I just buy used tires now because pretty much every time I get a nail it's close to the sidewall.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> My light isn't on but have another bi monthly screw in the side wall of one of my tires again tonight. Second one in less than a month. This car is like a magnet for screws. I bought the car in 2017 and have replaced probably about 15-20 tires due to nails and screws. Does anyone else have an issue with constantly running over screws and nails?


Do you live/work close to some place under construction where the possibility of nails/screw are abundant? I had that problem as well, one tire had 6 plugs on it from the numerous times I had a similar fate as yours. Luckily the construction was finished and the problem gone. Still, a P I T A.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

cumonohito said:


> Do you live/work close to some place under construction where the possibility of nails/screw are abundant? I had that problem as well, one tire had 6 plugs on it from the numerous times I had a similar fate as yours. Luckily the construction was finished and the problem gone. Still, a P I T A.


No, just S Florida lol


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Alltel77 said:


> My light isn't on but have another bi monthly screw in the side wall of one of my tires again tonight. Second one in less than a month. This car is like a magnet for screws. I bought the car in 2017 and have replaced probably about 15-20 tires due to nails and screws. Does anyone else have an issue with constantly running over screws and nails?


Yep screws, Forks, you name it. My tire shop keeps telling me I've got to quit running over things. He pulled three of these out of one tire!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My tire repair kit contains a collection of things I have pulled out of my tires. Number 1 item, drywall screws. Strangest item, a 3" length of the end of a Philips screw driver.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Just saw this on a online auction. Apparently, the Check light can be on if one did not follow instruction to tighten the cap with one click only. Do Uber riders and/or drivers know what [one click] is?


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yup, prius. My research told me the same thing. Upstream sensor. Fukk it! &#128514;


Yep. Drove my old Corolla for 10 years with the check engine light on; O2 sensor. Only reason I don't still drive it is it stopped running after a deer tried to come through the windshield.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Just saw this on a online auction. Apparently, the Check light can be on if one did not follow instruction to tighten the cap with one click only. Do Uber riders and/or drivers know what [one click] is?


&#129300; Is that the same as a tap because I apparently know what a tap is


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I bought an OR2E surplus vehicle through online auction, sight unseen. It came with Engine light on, so I thought it was a purpose built feature.

Condition of the car when acquired: The significant elements of the fuel and exhaust systems have been removed: the fuel tank, as much of the fuel lines as is practical, the fuel pump, fuel rail, fuel injectors, and the exhaust catalytic converters.

I inventoried the missing parts and reinstalled every missing parts, refuel the tank, change the oil, start the engine, the engine light is still on.

On 10/13/2014, read the OBDII code out, P2649 - Rocker Arm Actuator Control Circuit High. Turn out the wire connector to Rocker Arm Actuator was left unconnected. Plug the connector back and 5 miles later, the Check Engine light is off now.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

nightshaadow said:


> Just take the car to AutoZone and they will check it for free. It literally takes less than 5 minutes.


Get a cheap elm obd scanner on ebay and the torque app if you have an android phone


----------



## DonRon (Sep 4, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Too many unimportant instances will trigger the check-engine light, but if you have an oxygen sensor that goes bad, your vehicle will go into "limp-mode" with a top speed of about 25mph until you get it replaced.


True story


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

What's a "check engine light"? 
Signed: Toyota's owner.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And watcha' go do about it, if anything at all?
> One of my oxygen sensors is tripping mine. Meh&#128528;, who cares! - no emissions in FL.


Just put a black piece of the electrical tape over the light. LOL


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> &#129300; Is that the same as a tap because I apparently know what a tap is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Syn said:


> What's a "check engine light"?
> Signed: Toyota's owner.


Hey, looky ya'll! We have yet another funny guy here among us. &#129300; &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes I'm fully aware. I happen to own a vehicle that's very picky on the gas cap&#128513;


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Too many unimportant instances will trigger the check-engine light, but if you have an oxygen sensor that goes bad, your vehicle will go into "limp-mode" with a top speed of about 25mph until you get it replaced.


lol wut?

An O2 sensor will light the CEL but not limp home. Your gas mileage will suffer as you are running in open loop vs closed, but it will not restrict you to 25mph for a bad O2 sensor. There might be OTHER reasons, but not a bad O2.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hey, looky ya'll! We have yet another funny guy here among us. &#129300; &#129318;‍♂


But ... he's right!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> But ... he's right!


And another. :biggrin:


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And watcha' go do about it, if anything at all?
> One of my oxygen sensors is tripping mine. Meh&#128528;, who cares! - no emissions in FL.


The o2 sensor controls your catalytic converter. Get it fixed or you'll have to replace the most expensive useless part of your engine that can keep it from running.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The check engine light just means everything's working perfect


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

LOL, mine has been on for the last 7 years almost non-stop. The original issue was a blown-out exhaust pipe, but soon thereafter the stuck-on thermostat has been the cause. Because it is stuck ON and not OFF, I have concluded that I can let it go, especially since I drive in a very subtropical-climate area.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Joecaronyc said:


> My dashboard is lit up like a Christmas tree....


LOL, turn your car on... anything for attention...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Mine has been on since April of 2019. It's a solenoid in the evaporator. My mechanic says it's basically something that can be ignored.

I'll clear the code with my OBD2 scanner. During the extreme cold weather months (Jan-Mar) it stays off nearly all the time. In the transitional months (Apr-Jun, Sep-Dec) it will come on quite frequently. It has to be either really hot, or really cold for the light to stay off.

Never fixed it. Never will.



teh744 said:


> Ever have a pax complain about your check engine light on??


No, but I suspect some of them would use it as a safety complaint to obtain a refund.

That's why I bought a $30 OBD2 scanner from a local hardware store. It clears the code with a few easy button pushes.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

In NJ CEL will not pass inspection but it will bother me so much with it on all the time or knowing I put black tape over it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The check engine light has been on for years, . the scanner says its the gas cap, but these fords dont have a gas cap. I fixed the problem with black tape

The Tire Pressure light is on all the time too. So now I check tire pressure each day when I buy gas. Fixed that with tape too

But now I have to buy a new roll of tape.. Turns out something is wrong with the ABS system so that light, the brake light and the traction control lights are on. No lights, but adaptive cruise control and the collision warning system dont work either


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Joecaronyc said:


> My dashboard is lit up like a Christmas tree....


Too much electronics in cars Now !

Defect by Design !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Just keep driving until the engine starts shaking violently or dies a quite death!!! If a pax comments on it just tell them the light comes on every time the accessory battery located under the seat they are sitting on is getting ready to ignite.


You drive a TESLA ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> If it does, I couldn't care less!
> 
> 
> Perhaps?


This . . . is why Guages are nice.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

you have to be a special kinda person to ignore that...short bus special


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> you have to be a special kinda person to ignore that...short bus special


If you are talking to me, I havent ignored it I have evaluated the situation and have made the choice to not fix the ABS
Ill miss the cruise control. but can get along without it ABS, traction control and collision warning are things I dont need


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

One of my Catalytic convertors got clogged . . . and fell out of my exhaust system . . .so i have a sensor caused engine light. Better gas mileage now also.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I have a malfunction with one of my tire pressure sensors that is lit up on my truck. I’ll fix it when I get new tires


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

oldfart said:


> If you are talking to me, I havent ignored it I have evaluated the situation and have made the choice to not fix the ABS
> Ill miss the cruise control. but can get along without it ABS, traction control and collision warning are things I dont need


you will miss the luxury items, but don't need the important stuff?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

DudeUbering said:


> you will miss the luxury items, but don't need the important stuff?


I live in Florida so no snow, and I dont go off road, so the traction control, isnt needed, 
I drove for over 50 years before I had a car with any of these features and I got along fine without them, I can do without them now too.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Yup.... ✔ My engine..... Still there.


But are you ghetto fabulous rich?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And watcha' go do about it, if anything at all?
> One of my oxygen sensors is tripping mine. Meh😐, who cares! - no emissions in FL.


My light is currently off.
It was on for so long I think the bulb burned out.


----------

